

Awwwards.com - Inspiring Web Designers to Create Crap - omerta

I can't believe this site. I just heard of it today. The usable designs that are simple, attractive, and load fast get bad scores. The sites with annoying loading screens, annoying animations, and distracting parallax scrolling receive much higher scores, even in the usability rating. What the hell is going on?
======
DigitalSea
Design trends my friend. Parallax scrolling, large HTML5 looping video and
imagery, unnecessary loading screens, horizontal scrolling and my favourite of
this whole unusable design trend of late: parallax layer slideshows (where
pieces fly in independently to form a slides contents).

As a developer I completely agree with you. Making a site useful versus making
a site that crams as much design fodder in as possible shouldn't be a hard
decision to choose between, but here we are. The theme marketplace Themeforest
are BIG perpetrators of these aforementioned trends, you won't get a theme
approved for sale if you don't incorporate these, "features"

~~~
omerta
It's horrible. I think they should actually watch the normal user use their
site. Once they see a loading screen, they're likely going to x out of the
site.

